# Securing TiVoweb...(OrenoSP moves to chargeable model)



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Most people I've read posts from regarding securing TiVoweb, seen to have been recommending OrenoSP - which lives here : http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA027031/orenosp/

I got version 0.8.5 a few months ago, and it works ok (although I never got SSL tunelling to behave)

I went back yesterday, to check for new versions as I've rebuilt my PC....
It's been upgraded to 1.0.0 and now, if you want more than 3 reversed connections (i.e. access to TiVo + two other network faciltities) then they want $500 US!

http://www.orenosv.com for details.

I cannot find 0.8.5 on the web anymore (the "older versions" link on the first link above has removed it), but I do still have it if anyone wants it....


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi ptruman,

Ive been searching around for the last free version of OrenoSP (0.8.5) and came across your thread 



Sorry to bother you but I wondered if I could take you up on your offer and let me have a copy of 0.8.5  

I have had OrenoSp running, but it was only the 30 day free trial period of the new version which, as you know is quite expensive 

Best regards

-MC-


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

FYI,

038 and 084 are here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281525&highlight=orenosp


----------

